# الرئيس القادم لمصر



## قبطى حقيقى (7 ديسمبر 2006)

فى رايكم من سيحكم مصر بعد سيادة الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك 

1- الأبن المبارك جمال مبارك

2- اللى هيخربوها وهيقعدوا على تلها الغربان ( اقصد الأخوان المسلمين )

3- شخص لا نعرفه ومن هو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنا صوت لجمال مبارك أهو أحسن الأختيارات .. و اللى نعرفة أحسن من اللى مانعرفهوش 

و ربنا يستر من الأخوان .. مصر مش ناقصة سرقة و نهب ..*


----------



## ميرنا (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*اكيد جمال مبارك*


----------



## Scofield (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شخص لا تعرفوه
أنا ههههههههههه
هى كده كده خربانة و الحمد لله:beee:


----------



## kimo14th (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههه الابن المبارك مين !!!!*

يا بشر كلهم اوسخ من بعض 

وطنى على اخوان على اى حزب

وعلى راى الشاعر ( اللى انا معرفوش ) : كله بتنجان ياحبيبى


لنا ولكى الله يا مصر 

ملحوظه الشعب المصرى عايش بحاجه واحده بس 

( مبارك شعب مصر )


----------



## coptic hero (7 ديسمبر 2006)

[اجابتى عليك فى هذة النكته 
بيقول لك واحد زهق كل ما يفتح التليفزيون يلاقى مبارك جورنال يلاقى مبارك يفتح الحنفيه يلاقى مبارك صلى لربنا وقاله يا رب خلينى زى اهل الكهف انام 30 سنه لحد ما مبارك يموت ربنا استجاب ليه وصحى بعد 30 سنه بيفتح التليفزيون لقى خطاب للسيد رئيس الجمهورية هيثم جمال مبارك


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*لول .... انا حاسس كمان ان تسمية "عضو مبارك" زي كده "مصر مبارك" و من رأيي نغيرها نخليها "عضو مبارك تاني غير مبارك بتاع مصر" لوووووول تعليق من باب الضحك بس *


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

_*انا اعطي صوتي لجمال مبارك  علي فكره يا جماعه انا جالي خبر اكيد انوا هو الي هيمسك وده بامر من البيت الابيض ( usa )  انا احب هذا الرجل لان ذو خبرة سياسية و اقتصادية ربنا معانا يمكن يوقف بحر الخصخصة دانا سمعت انهم هيخصخصوا المنتدي هههههههههه*_


----------



## Scofield (7 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> يا بشر كلهم اوسخ من بعض
> 
> وطنى على اخوان على اى حزب
> 
> ...




تصحيح للأخ كيمو
الآية بتقول
"مبارك شعبي مصر"
يعنى شعب المسيح فقط "المسيحين"
أما الشياطين فمفيش ليهم بركة


----------



## Scofield (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب;140926 قال:
			
		

> _*انا اعطي صوتي لجمال مبارك  علي فكره يا جماعه انا جالي خبر اكيد انوا هو الي هيمسك وده بامر من البيت الابيض ( usa )  انا احب هذا الرجل لان ذو خبرة سياسية و اقتصادية ربنا معانا يمكن يوقف بحر الخصخصة دانا سمعت انهم هيخصخصوا المنتدي هههههههههه*_




هى امريكا دلوقتى هى اللى بترشحلنا؟
على كده معاها بطاقة انتخابية هههههههه
انا عن نفسى أرشح لمصر جورج بوش
علشان يخف الكثافة السكانية شوية
ويخلى مصر من 70 او 80 مليون يبقو 2 مليون
قولو آمين:t33: :t33:


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

انت لسة عارف دلواتي ان ان امريكا هي الحاكم الحقيقي *** و ماشي يا عم امين يا رمون


----------



## Scofield (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> انت لسة عارف دلواتي ان ان امريكا هي الحاكم الحقيقي *** و ماشي يا عم امين يا ريمون




:t33: :t33: :t33: 
أصلى كنت نايم ومش دريان باللى بيحصل


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

:big33: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (7 ديسمبر 2006)

اين راى بقية الأعضاء 

واين راى اخواتنا المسلمون 

لدى الكثير من الأسئلة لأطرحها هنا حول هذه المسألة 

*السؤال الأول *

ما راى اخواتنا المسلمين ( تحديداً ) وبقية الأعضاء بالطبع فى ان يحكمنا سيادة المرشد المبجل صاحب الطز الشهيرة ( لا دول 3 طز ... فى مصر ... وابو مصر ... واللى فى مصر ) ... المرشد الذى لا يمانع فى ان يحكمنا ماليزى طالما ان الماليزى مسلم 
اريد راى الجميع ( بجانب التصويت والتوقع ) فى ارائهم فى حكم الأخوان المسلمين .. تخيلوا قبل الأجابة المرشد العام مهدى عاكف او احد رفاقه وقد صار رئيساً لمصر
*راى اخواتنا المسلمين اعضاء المنتدى مهم جداً* 

سأعود


----------



## bent_yaso3 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا الصوت لجمال مبارك
لان الخيار التانى هيكون للاخوان الى لابسين ثياب الحملان اليومين دول
اصل الكارثه انهم انتشروا قوى واتباعهم من المسلمين المصريين كتروا قوى
وده لان الشعب المصرى اكتر شعب ممكن تضحك عليه باسم الدين
ومش عارفين ان لو الحكم بقى اسلامى البلد دى مش هاتقوملها قومه تانى
علشان كده جمال ارحم
وبالمناسبه دى افتكرت نكته
مره واحد كان تايه فى الصحرا ومعاه راديو دخل كهف ونام 200 سنه
بعد ماصحى فتح الراديو وسمع
الولايات المتحده الامريكيه مازالت تحت الحصار من قبل القوات الصوماليه
رئيس وزراء اسرائيل فى اجتماع مع الرئيس الفلسطينى لبحث الازمه الاوربيه
بين النمسا والمانيا
سيتم اليوم افتتاح الكوبرى الجديد بحضور السيد وليد هيثم جمال محمد حسنى مبارك رئيس جمهوريه مصر العربيه
طبعا الراجل لما سمع الراديو قال انام تانى احسن


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا للاخوان المسلمين ... فهم سيطبقوا علينا الحد ... 
لا لجمال مبارك الذي لم يحترم البروتوكول الذي ينص ان "المقاعد في الصف الاول في المؤتمرات التي يحضرها الرؤساء و رؤساء الوزارات تكون للرؤساء و رؤساء الوزرات و الوزراء فقط"
فجمال مبارك .... كاد ان يتسبب في ازمة "عائلية" بينه و بين سوزان مبارك لما أصر جمال ان تجلس خطيبته ابنة رجل الاعمال في الصف الاول بين جمال و بين احمد نظيف رئيس وزراء مصر في المؤتمر الاقتصادي الاخير في شرم الشيخ اثناء خطبة الافتتاح الذي القاها والده حسني مبارك... و الذي تلاشت عدسات التليفزيون توجيه كاميراتها الي جمال في الصف الاول لكي لا تظهر خطيبته بجانبه و ينفضح الخرق الواضح للبروتوكول الدولي..*

ايه رأيكم ؟ لو عايزين صور اديكم الموقع اللي فيه الصور بتاعة جمال و خطيبته


----------



## hanylove (7 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *لا للاخوان المسلمين ... فهم سيطبقوا علينا الحد ...
> لا لجمال مبارك الذي لم يحترم البروتوكول الذي ينص ان "المقاعد في الصف الاول في المؤتمرات التي يحضرها الرؤساء و رؤساء الوزارات تكون للرؤساء و رؤساء الوزرات و الوزراء فقط"
> فجمال مبارك .... كاد ان يتسبب في ازمة "عائلية" بينه و بين سوزان مبارك لما أصر جمال ان تجلس خطيبته ابنة رجل الاعمال في الصف الاول بين جمال و بين احمد نظيف رئيس وزراء مصر في المؤتمر الاقتصادي الاخير في شرم الشيخ اثناء خطبة الافتتاح الذي القاها والده حسني مبارك... و الذي تلاشت عدسات التليفزيون توجيه كاميراتها الي جمال في الصف الاول لكي لا تظهر خطيبته بجانبه و ينفضح الخرق الواضح للبروتوكول الدولي..*
> 
> ايه رأيكم ؟ لو عايزين صور اديكم الموقع اللي فيه الصور بتاعة جمال و خطيبته






يا جماعة النت متراقب


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.masrawy.com/News/2006/MidEast/Reuters/May/20/OEGTP-EGY-GAMAL-FIANCEE-MM14171622.aspx

*هذا هو الخبر ... و الصورة .... من شبكة مصراوي الاخبارية.... فلو مراقبين النت يروحوا يقفلوا مصراوي لووول ... لا تقلق يا اخي ... الكلام موثق ... نحن فقط ... ننقل يا عزيزي*


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

hanylove قال:


> يا جماعة النت متراقب



و لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد و لكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس و الجسد كليهما في جهنم (مت  10 :  28)


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> طبعا الصوت لجمال مبارك
> لان الخيار التانى هيكون للاخوان الى لابسين ثياب الحملان اليومين دول
> اصل الكارثه انهم انتشروا قوى واتباعهم من المسلمين المصريين كتروا قوى
> وده لان الشعب المصرى اكتر شعب ممكن تضحك عليه باسم الدين
> ...



حلوة النكته يا بنت يسوع ومع انى كاتبها فى مشاركه رقم 6 فى نفس الموضوع انما بجد انتى كاتباها بطريقه حلوه وضحكتنى


----------



## lord12 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

انا برشح محمد أنور السادات
هو ده أنسب واحد


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (8 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> اين راى بقية الأعضاء
> 
> واين راى اخواتنا المسلمون
> 
> ...



اشكر كل من ساهم بصوته ورايه حتى الأن 

لكن السؤال الأول مازال مطروحاً 

انتظر رايكم فيمن يكون الرئيس المنتظر لمصر 

واجابة السؤال الأول خاصة من قبل الأخوة المسلمين 

مارايكم فى حكم الأخوان ... هل تتمنون وصول الأخوان إلى الحكم ؟؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> اشكر كل من ساهم بصوته ورايه حتى الأن
> 
> لكن السؤال الأول مازال مطروحاً
> 
> ...



هانبقى دوله الكتع لآنهم هايقطعوا ايد كل حرامى ومع الاسف البلد كلها هاتترجم وتتقطع ايده طيب  لو واحد حب يهرش يعمل ايه


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (8 ديسمبر 2006)

.


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*غريب وغريب حقاً ان يقتصر التصويت فقط وحتى الأن على بضعة اصوات لا غير 

وتلك هى قمة الماساة ان يكون الأقباط - خاصة المصريين منهم - بلا صوت 

كفاكم صمتاً يا سادة 

نريد صوتكم 

وارائكم فى المصير الذى سيؤول إليه مستقبل بلدنا ومستقبلنا ومستقبل اولادنا  

واخواتى المسلمين الذين يملأون حياتنا ضجيجاً ... اين هم ... مازال السؤال الأول مطروحاً ومازلت فى الأنتظار 

الرب مع جميعكم *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (9 ديسمبر 2006)

http://engamr.tadwen.net/2006/11/26/%D8%AB%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A6%D9%88%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%86-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1/

 نشر تقرير صادر حديثا في جريدة المصري اليوم بأن هناك ثروات للمسئولين ببنوك اوروبا تقدر بي 200 مليار دولار .

وهذة التقارير عن ممتلكات وديون هؤلاء المسؤلين والمستثمرين في مصر مأخوذة من المركز المصرى للدراسات الاقتصادية :


ومنهم جمال مبارك


----------



## Fadie (10 ديسمبر 2006)

حلو اوى الموضوع دة يا جورج بس الاخوان اللى كانوا عايزيين يحاكموا فاروق حسنى عشان قال رأى شخصى بس يبقى هيعملوا ايه فى الاقباط

جمال مبارك هيتبع نفس سياسة والده

انا نفسى عمرو موسى امين جامعة الدول العربية يبقى هو الرئيس القادم


----------



## Raymond (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*و انا اضم صوتي لفادي....عمرو موسي هو "الاحكم" و "الاعدل" بمعني الاكثر اعتدالا و ليس الاكثر عدلا.....*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*هكذا تكون الأراء 

برافو يا Fadie وبرافو  يا Raymond حسناً جداً ايجابيتكم 

عمرو موسى اقتراح جيد وإن كان بعيد عن الصورة الرئاسية 

مازال التصويت ضعيف ومازالت انتظار اراء جميع الأعضاء المسيحيين 

وكذلك اراء اخواتنا المسلمين *


----------



## kimo14th (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحه لا احد يصلح 


وفى حل بس حل خيالى طبعا 

ان ناس من بره يجوا يحكمونا هههه


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> بصراحه لا احد يصلح
> 
> 
> وفى حل بس حل خيالى طبعا
> ...





راى سديد .. وايجابى وإن لم يخلو من بعض السلبية 

قد نتفق ان احد من هولاء لا يصلح لكن الأيجابية الحقة ان نبحث عن من يصلح او على الأقل نعد الكادر الذى قد يصلح 

اما عن حكمنا بوسط ( حد من برة ) فلقد تحدث المرشد العظيم ايام الطز الشهيرة عن حاكم من ماليزيا سيتعاقد معه الأخوان لتدريب مصر فى حالة وصول الأخوان المسلمين إلى النهائيات 
اقصد إلى الحكم 
وربنا يستر


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> راى سديد .. وايجابى وإن لم يخلو من بعض السلبية
> 
> قد نتفق ان احد من هولاء لا يصلح لكن الأيجابية الحقة ان نبحث عن من يصلح او على الأقل نعد الكادر الذى قد يصلح
> 
> ...


يا نهار غامق هو انت ما تعرفش اللى حصل

على فكرة الاخوان وضعوا اللائحه التنفيذيه للحكم وهى شويه قرارات 

قرار اخوانى رقم وان- الغاء اللبس المستورد وابداله بجلابيه بيضا و اندر وير برضه ابيض

قرار اخوانى رقم تو -كله يربى دقنه واللى دقنه ما بتطلعش هايطلع دينه

قرار اخوانى  رقم ثرى- الغاء التليفزيون والفرجه هاتبقى على علاء بسيونى  بس

قرار اخوانى رقم فور - اعتقال كل الممثلات الكافرات وسبيهم ملكات يمين وخصوصا نانسى واليسا

قرار اخوانى رقم فايف- القبض على كل المرتشيين وتحويل النقود اللى سرقوها من حساباتهم فى سويسرا الى حساب الاخوان فى سويسرا برضه 

قرار اخوانى رقم (عيب)- اى حد مش عاجبه هايتعدم بس مش بالطريقه الحيوانيه بالمشنقه لآ هايرجعوا الاعدام بالخازوق زى المماليك والعثمانيين 

بعد ما كل الشعب مسلمين ومسيحيين هايطفش هايدوروا على دوله مسالمه تانيه يدمروها باستيلائهم عليها ربنا يستر


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*نص مقالى المنشور فى موقع الأقباط متحدون حول نفس الموضوع 
على هذا الرابط
http://www.copts-united.com/wrr/go1.php?subaction=showfull&id=1165785373&ucat=91&archive=
انتظر تعضيدكم وتعليقاتكم وارائكم النيرة المُستنيرة حول هذا الموضوع فى موقع الأقباط متحدون *


*من سيسحق مصر بعد مبارك؟* 
*
اسم الكاتب : جورج شكرى
10/12/2006*


لا يوجد شيء أشنع من أن تنحصر مصائرنا بين جيوش ومركبات فرعون التي لا ترحم وبين بحر هائج ثائر يدعونا في تحدً سافر - وقد عقد يديه على صدره - للغرق فيه
ولا يوجد شيء أبشع من أن نتحول إلى قوم من العجزة المقهورين المساكين الثكالى، لا نملك واحداً مثل موسى ولا نملك حتى ترف شق البحر بعصاه
وما بين الشناعة والبشاعة التي ابتلينا بها وددت أن أوجز عزيزي القارئ ما يدور بذهني منذ بضعة شهور حول ما آلت إليه الأحوال في بلدنا المأسوف على حالها مصر

كنت أقاوم ولفترة إلحاح القلم الذي يشبه إلحاح الحكة الجلدية التي لا تتركك إلا وقد (هرشت) وفى حالتنا هذه إلا وقد (كتبت)... كنت أقاوم حقاً فعل الكتابة حول هذا الشأن 
أعرف أن الحكة تصيب الجلد بالتهاب مُريع الشكل مُنفر والكتابة في هذا الشأن أيضاً كانت تبدو لي مُنفرة ومقززة وتثير اشمئزازي وبشدة...
ولعلكم تتساءلون في حيرة (إلى هذا الحد؟!) وأجيبكم في صدق (صدقوني إلى هذا الحد وأكثر..!!) إلا يثيركم يا سادة أن تتحولوا إلى مجرد عرائس ماريونيت لا حول لها ولا قوة أو أن تصبحوا مجرد قطع شطرنجية لا حيلة لها في يد تعرف جيداً متى تحرك البيدق ومتى تحرك الملك؟

أنا شخصياً لا أحب هذا الإحساس بل ويثير اشمئزازي
إلا أن استطلاع واستقصاء الرأي الأخير الذي أجراه موقع الأقباط متحدون حول من سيحكم مصر بعد محمد حسنى مبارك.. وتلك الخيارات التي وضعت قيد تفكيرنا وآراءنا وأصواتنا قد حولت الحكة الجلدية - أقصد الكتابية - إلى طفح كتابي لا يجدي معه سوى الكتابة حتى ولو على سبيل المسكنات لا المضادات الحيوية
كانت الخيارات كالتالي:
الإخوان المسلمين 
علماني من الحزب الوطني 
جمال مبارك 
( سيلاحظ القارىء ... اننى وضعت استبيان مماثل لأستقصاء الرأى فى منتديات الكنيسة العربية )
وبعيداً عن نتائج هذا الاستطلاع فهي - وسامحوني - لا تعنيني كثيراً
فما يعنيني هنا ويثير بداخلي إحساس الشفقة على شخصي المُنهك وعلى الجموع الحاضرة ههنا هو تلك الاختيارت التي تحصر وتحسر الآمال
وددت أن أقول إنها لمأساة حقيقية ومؤسفة أن تنحصر مصائرنا بين علماني من الحزب الوطني (أو جمال مبارك من نفس الحزب) وبين الإخوان المسلمين (حيث سيل لا ينتهي من أدعية الطز والجزم الجاهزة لكل من يعارض أو يحاول أن يتفوه حتى) وما أسخم من ستي إلا سيدي والكارثة ألا نجد سيدي وستي سوى هذا وذاك 
والمصيبة - ونحن نعرض هنا للمآسي والكوارث والمصائب - هي أنك حين تبحث عن كادر رئاسي قوي يخوض معركة الرئاسة ولو على سبيل نيل شرف المحاولة لا تجد من هو أهلاً لذلك.
وتجد نفسك وقد أسقط في يدك وصرت عاجزاً لا عكاز لك لتتكئ عليه 
وعليك أن تختار ما بين (الكومية والشلوت) ما بين (الشخشيخة واليويو) بين أن ( تلعب الشوط الأولاني أو الشوط التاني - هذا أن كان مُقدراً لك أن تلعب وكنت قادراً على اللعب ولن تلعب في الحالتين- بين أن (تخيط زوجتك لك الزرار أو تكوي لك القميص) تجد نفسك وقد صرت رجلاً وقع في دائرة الاختيار في عالم لا يوجد فيه سوبر دردشة ولا حتى دردشة دون سوبر.
في عالم لا يوجد فيه سوى صمتك ونظراتك الحائرة وارتضائك بواقع الأمور
ستتصعب كالنساء وتضرب كف بكف كالعجزة المساكين وتجد نفسك مُضطراً للرضوخ لفكرة تقبل جمال مبارك رئيساً لمصر وذلك بالطبع على سبيل أن (اللي نعرفه أحسن من اللي منعرفوش) وقضى أهون من قضى 
لكن من قال أننا - وسامحوني - نعرف شيئاً 
ومن هذا الذي نعرفه؟
إن مداركنا الحسية لا ترى ولا تسمع ولا تشم ولا تتذوق ولا تحس سوى بجمال مبارك الذين قدموه لنا كوجبة أساسية على موائد صحفنا القومية وجرائدنا المعارضة التي أرست لقواعده دون أن تدرى ودون أن تقصد
ولا ننسى بالطبع أحباءنا في الله جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تلك الذبابة المزعجة التي ملأت سماءنا وأرضنا ضجيجاً مما عكر علينا صفو حياتنا المعكر بطبيعة الحال وبالسحابة السوداء أعادها الله علينا، وعليكم بالربو، وضيق التنفس، والسكنى في العيادات.
وهكذا يا سادة أرى أن مقولة اللي نعرفه أحسن من اللي ما نعرفوش مقولة سلبية وقاصرة 
فنحن لا نعرف شيئاً
عقولنا وأذهاننا تدور في غياهب فُُلك عوالم أخرى 
وكأننا لا نعيش في هذه البلدة ولا على هذا الكوكب ولا على هذه المجرة 
لقد لعبها جمال مبارك ومن ورائه حاشيته في الحزب الوطني بمهارة فائقة ونفذوا بحرية عالية كل ما جاء في كتاب (الأمير) لميكافيللي
ذلك الرجل الذي قيل عنه أنه ما من مرة ذُكر اسمه إلا وقفزت إلى الأذهان صورة شيطان بشع يوسوس إلى رجال الحكم بانتهاج سياسة القسوة والغش للسيطرة على الشعوب دون احتفال بالمبادئ الدينية والإنسانية والخلقية وما ذكر اسم كتابه (الأمير) مرة إلا وقد تمثل السامع دستوراً أسود يبرر الجور والظلم والتجرد من الإنسانية والضمير في حكم الدول والشعوب 
يقول ميكافيللي
يكفي ألا يتجاوز الأمير (الرئيس القادم في حالتنا هذه) سلطات وأساليب أسلافه وأن يهيئ نفسه للطوارئ (مركزين معايا في الحتة بتاعة الطوارئ دي) كي يحتفظ بملكه 
ما لم تجرده منه قوة استثنائية وقاهرة جداً (لعل هذه القوة هي الأخوان المسلمين) لكن حتى في هذه الحالة يستطيع الأمير أن يسترد مملكته عندما يتعرض المغتصب لأتفه حادث من سوء الحظ 
وهكذا يا سادة أرى نفسي وأنفسكم في يد الطوارئ والقوى الاستثنائية القاهرة وحوادث سوء الحظ التافهة
ما بين شقي رحى
ما بين خفي حنين (جزمة الحزب وجزمة المرشد ) 
ما بين مطرقة وسندان
وهو ما يثير نفوري واشمئزازي وقنوطي 

لا أنا بل نعمة الله التي معي
جورج شكري
George02002@gmail.com


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا نهار غامق هو انت ما تعرفش اللى حصل
> 
> على فكرة الاخوان وضعوا اللائحه التنفيذيه للحكم وهى شويه قرارات
> 
> ...



انت مصيبة يا كوبتك هيرو بجد 
انا معجب جداً بهزليتك وسخريتك دى 
ولو تسمح انا منتظرك بسخريتك دى فى موقع الأقباط متحدون 
انا عارف انى شحتتك معايا 
لكنها ضريبة الصداقة والضحك 

اقولك نكتة 
بيقولك الأخوان المسلمين بعد ما وصلوا للحكم عينوا د /زغلول النجار رئيس الوزرا
عشان اكتشف ان اسم مهدى عاكف جه فى القرأن 13 مرة


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> انت مصيبة يا كوبتك هيرو بجد
> انا معجب جداً بهزليتك وسخريتك دى
> ولو تسمح انا منتظرك بسخريتك دى فى موقع الأقباط متحدون
> انا عارف انى شحتتك معايا
> ...



لا وانت الصادق علشان سمع صوت بلوتو المكار بيقول له عاكف هو المختار


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا نهار غامق هو انت ما تعرفش اللى حصل
> 
> على فكرة الاخوان وضعوا اللائحه التنفيذيه للحكم وهى شويه قرارات
> 
> ...



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 

*أنت مبدع بجد يا هيروووو​*​


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
> 
> *أنت مبدع بجد يا هيروووو​*​



كده يبقى انا اتقتلت وطلع قرار اهدار دمى 
انتى ما تعرفيش ان مبدع جايه من بدعه وكل بدعه ضلال وكل ضلاله فى النار يعنى انا هاتشوى زى السمكه بعد شويه ابعتيلى لمونه بسرررررررررررررررررررعه


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*نص مقالى المنشور فى موقع الأقباط متحدون حول نفس الموضوع 
على هذا الرابط
http://www.copts-united.com/wrr/go1....=91&a rchive=
انتظر تعليقاتكم وارائكم النيرة المُستنيرة حول هذا الموضوع فى موقع الأقباط متحدون 


من سيسحق مصر بعد مبارك؟ 

اسم الكاتب : جورج شكرى
10/12/2006*


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

وصلتنى رساله على الخاص من أحد الاعضاء المسيحيين حالا يطلب من مهدى عاكف ويرجوه ان يقبله عضو فى الاخوان المسلمين طالما اليسا ونانسى هايبقوا ملكات يمين :smil12: يا جو


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> وصلتنى رساله على الخاص من أحد الاعضاء المسيحيين حالا يطلب من مهدى عاكف ويرجوه ان يقبله عضو فى الاخوان المسلمين طالما اليسا ونانسى هايبقوا ملكات يمين :smil12: يا جو



نسيت ممكن تقبلنى انا كمان معاه ههه:yahoo:


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*لابد من معرفة اسم هذا العضو اللى عينه صيغه 
وطرده من المنتدى 
وطردنا معه 
نانسى وهيفا واليسا 
مطلب عام 

الا صحيح ما ينفعش حد منهم يبقى رئيس مصر 

هم دول الرؤساء ولا بلاش 

كفايه انهم هينعنشوا الشعب 

وهنلقى دوا  لأى واوا *


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا نهار غامق هو انت ما تعرفش اللى حصل
> 
> على فكرة الاخوان وضعوا اللائحه التنفيذيه للحكم وهى شويه قرارات
> 
> ...



ويا سلام لو هيفاء مسكت البلد هاتخلى النشيد الوطنى هو
يا بلح زغلول يا سيد الغزلان والرمز الانتخابى منشار النجار


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

.


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*منور يا استاذ ريمون الموضوع *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*غريب ان لا يصلنا وحتى الأن اى رد من اخواتنا المسلمين والمسلمات حول رايهم ورايهن فى حكم الأخوان المسلمين لمصر 

هل سيحك الأخوان مصر 

وما تصوركم الخاص لتلك الفترة من الحكم 

انتظر تصوراتكم وارائكم وتصويتكم *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

وصلنى هذا الرد تعليقاً على مقالى 

مين راح ، مين جاي احنا ناس جامدة مش بيهمنا ، احنا لينا رئيس جمهورية وملك كبير بيشوف وبيسمع وبيعمل كل حاجة حلوة وحنين علينا ، يعني مش محتاجين لحد تاني 
ربنا يرحمنا ويرعانا ويحمينا 
" في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم " 

وددت ان اسالكم عن مدى ايجابية هذا الرد
نعرف ان كتابنا المقدس يحثنا على تقبل وطاعة كل السلاطين الفائقة لانها مُرتبة لنا من قبل الله 
فهل نصمت 
ولا يكون لنا دور يذكر فى اختيار الرئيس القادم
وهل ليس لنا ان نعترض على وضع الرئيس الحالى او القادم 
اضع هذا السؤال طوع تفكيركم 
وتعليقاتكم


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرحب بمايا ياريت تشرفينا برايك 
عاجبنى كتييييييييييييييييييير موضوعك عنك الهولوكست 
ربنا معاكى *


----------



## دينا (12 ديسمبر 2006)

بالنسبه لي انا لا اثق في مقوله الي نعرفه احسن من الي منعرفوش لان لو مجربناش عمرنا ما هنعرف و نفضل نتقوقع في بوتقه الانحشار في المسالك لحد منعرفش الي نعرفه و محدش يسالني يعني ايه
بس الحقيقه لو هنبدي اراء و في انتخابات عادله يعني و مرشحين كل واحد معروف هو ايه و عمل ايه قبل كده و ايه المتوقع منه يبقي اكيد هختار الحاكم الي هيكون يتناسب مع رايئ السياسي و الثقافي و اعتقاداتي و ده الي بعمله بقالي كتير برا مصر لكن الحقيقه جوا مصر عمري ما عملته لان من لما وعيت علي الدنيا و الوضع هو هو مبتفرقش اوي في انتخابات او لا يعني هنا لو الحاكم معملش الي متوقع منه او الي هو قال هيعمله يبقي هيتحاكم و اي فرد في الشارع مش لازم يكون ببدله و كرافات ممكن يكلمه بل و يقيم بلبله و لا يقعدها الا ان يتم المراد بزواج بخيت من عديله 
المهم يعني باختصار رايئ و راي اي مواطن مصري ملوش اهميه كبيره لان الي هيحصل هيحصل مهما اقترحنا او ابدينا امتعاضات فمصر عباره عن:spor2:  كوره بيشوطوها شويه افراد من فريق واحد بينهم فانت يا جمهور مهما عملت :a82: ايه يعني انت برضو مش لامس الكوره انت بعيد و هم الي بيلعبو و بيفكروني بفلم شرك لما الامير اتجوز فيونا و كان موقف واحد بيافطات للشعب علشان يبدو رايهم زي اليافطه ما بتقول:new2: . دلوقتي صاح الديك و كفايه عليكم كده


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*كلام كبير يا دينا 
كبير قوى 
واسمحيللى هيكون ليا تعليق مطول حوالين الموضوع ده لكن فى حينه 
كل عبارة من عباراتك رغم السخرية والأستخفاف اللى بتظللها ليها معانى كبيرة 
اوعدك برد مطول 
لكن فى حينه 
شكراً لاهتمامك بالموضوع *


----------



## tina_tina (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا بقى اختار *
*احمد نظيففففففففففففففففففففف*
*بجد هينظف البلد من كله*


----------



## دانى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*بالرغم انه تجميع لعدد من الفيديوهات القديمة.. إلا اني عند مشاهدتي له انسابت دموعي رغماً عني*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXJQVuTK88w


----------



## Scofield (13 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا مش فاهم انتم محتارين ليه؟
مهو المرشح موجود و كلنا لازم نصوتله:t33: :t33: 
فاكرين الانتخابات الرئاسية اللى فاتت
مش كان مرشح فيها واحد عجوز و بطربوش و ماسك عصايا و جايب واحد يسمعله وكان عاوز يرجع الطربوش كلبس رسمى 
أنا برشحه لأنه هو الوحيد اللى هيكون عنده بعد نظر ده لو كان لسة بيشوف و متعماش ولا نظره فيش بيش
و كل الشعب يتبرعله بسب ووفر نحطهوله على ودانه يمكن يقدر يسمع شوية:t33: 
أنا بجد ارشحه
هو ده الوحيد اللى يقدر يمسك البلد


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*عزيزى مستر هيما منور الموضوع 

عايزين نعرف رايك اكيد 

وتصورك لشكل مصر لو حكمها الأخوان المسلمين *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أنا مش فاهم انتم محتارين ليه؟
> مهو المرشح موجود و كلنا لازم نصوتله:t33: :t33:
> فاكرين الانتخابات الرئاسية اللى فاتت
> مش كان مرشح فيها واحد عجوز و بطربوش و ماسك عصايا و جايب واحد يسمعله وكان عاوز يرجع الطربوش كلبس رسمى
> ...



معاك حق يا ريمون نلبس طرابيش وطراطير

على الأقل ده هيكون احسن من اننا نكون نفسينا طراطير


----------



## Bino (13 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعه
   ثقوا تماما ان جمااااال يستحيل يوصل للحكم لأن 70 % من الشعب المصرى يعارض الحزب الوطنى و سياساته ... فضلا عن ان نشاط الاخوان المسلمين زائد جدا
لا أريد الافصاح عن سر ائتمننى عليه أحد رهبان صعيد مصر .. 
لكن كل ما أقوله : ان الرئيس الآتى على مصر سيكون اسمه* محمد* .... هذا كان اعلان من الله لاحد القديسين فى القرن الماضى
و لنرى ما ستفعل الايام


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> يا جماعه
> ثقوا تماما ان جمااااال يستحيل يوصل للحكم لأن 70 % من الشعب المصرى يعارض الحزب الوطنى و سياساته ... فضلا عن ان نشاط الاخوان المسلمين زائد جدا
> لا أريد الافصاح عن سر ائتمننى عليه أحد رهبان صعيد مصر ..
> لكن كل ما أقوله : ان الرئيس الآتى على مصر سيكون اسمه* محمد* .... هذا كان اعلان من الله لاحد القديسين فى القرن الماضى
> و لنرى ما ستفعل الايام




:ranting: *محمد مهدى عاكف *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

دينا قال:


> بالنسبه لي انا لا اثق في مقوله الي نعرفه احسن من الي منعرفوش لان لو مجربناش عمرنا ما هنعرف و نفضل نتقوقع في بوتقه الانحشار في المسالك لحد منعرفش الي نعرفه و محدش يسالني يعني ايه
> بس الحقيقه لو هنبدي اراء و في انتخابات عادله يعني و مرشحين كل واحد معروف هو ايه و عمل ايه قبل كده و ايه المتوقع منه يبقي اكيد هختار الحاكم الي هيكون يتناسب مع رايئ السياسي و الثقافي و اعتقاداتي و ده الي بعمله بقالي كتير برا مصر لكن الحقيقه جوا مصر عمري ما عملته لان من لما وعيت علي الدنيا و الوضع هو هو مبتفرقش اوي في انتخابات او لا يعني هنا لو الحاكم معملش الي متوقع منه او الي هو قال هيعمله يبقي هيتحاكم و اي فرد في الشارع مش لازم يكون ببدله و كرافات ممكن يكلمه بل و يقيم بلبله و لا يقعدها الا ان يتم المراد بزواج بخيت من عديله
> المهم يعني باختصار رايئ و راي اي مواطن مصري ملوش اهميه كبيره لان الي هيحصل هيحصل مهما اقترحنا او ابدينا امتعاضات فمصر عباره عن:spor2:  كوره بيشوطوها شويه افراد من فريق واحد بينهم فانت يا جمهور مهما عملت :a82: ايه يعني انت برضو مش لامس الكوره انت بعيد و هم الي بيلعبو و بيفكروني بفلم شرك لما الامير اتجوز فيونا و كان موقف واحد بيافطات للشعب علشان يبدو رايهم زي اليافطه ما بتقول:new2: . دلوقتي صاح الديك و كفايه عليكم كده




*كما قلت انه واحد من اقوى الأراء التى وضعت فى هذا الموضوع 
واخطر ما قيل هنا 

فمصر عباره عن:spor2:  كوره بيشوطوها شويه افراد من فريق واحد بينهم فانت يا جمهور مهما عملت :a82: ايه يعني انت برضو مش لامس الكوره انت بعيد و هم الي بيلعبو 

ده كلام خطير والمشكلة انه حقيقى 
ومعناه ان عمر الشعب مهيكون ليه دور فى اختيار الحاكم والمسألة بتتسبك زى كل مرة 
والشعب سامحونى بياخد على قفاه 
والعجيب انه عارف وراضى 
لكن المشكلة ان قرر انه يمشى جنب الحيط ويربى العيلين وياكل ( اكل مسموم ) ويشرب ( ميا ربنا اعلم بيها ) ويشم هوا معبق برائحة السحابة السودا وبعد كده يجيله سرطان ويموت معزز مُكرم 
وراضى والحمد لله على كدة 
واتبرع ولو بجنيه لمستشفى 57357

احنا المصريين عايشين مأساه كبيرة 
والمؤسف ان المأساه دى اسمها مصر *


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

نتو عندكم حق بس يريت يكون مسيحي دى تكون جميلة جدا 


انا اخترت جمال مبارك علشان الى نعرفة احسن من الى منعرفهوش و هو احسن من بابة



مرسى للموضوع الجميل دة

   مرمر


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmrlovejesus قال:


> نتو عندكم حق بس يريت يكون مسيحي دى تكون جميلة جدا
> 
> مرمر



ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

اد ايه انتى جميلة وبسيطة يا مرمر 

عايزة رئيس مسيحى ودى تكون جميلة قوى ... مستحييييييييييييييييييييل حتى بعد خبر موبينيل 


احب اقول معلومة مهمة جداً هنا وهى اننا المسيحيين هما الشعب الوحيد اللى بيقبل انه يكون رئيسة من دين تانى غير دينه 

يعنى اليهود ميقبلوش غير رئيس يهودى 
والمسلمين ميقبلوش غير رئيس مسلم ( فكرة الخلافة لسة حاضرة فى الأذهان )
اما احنا بنقبل السلاطين المرتبة لنا من قبل الله مهما كان دينها 
والسلاطين الفائقة دى قصة كبيرة اكيد هناقشها فى موضوعنا ده


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*سؤال اراه هام جداً حول فكرة السلاطين الفائقة 

طالبنا كتابنا المقدس بالطاعة والخضوع للسلاطين الفائقة لأنها مُرتبة من قبل الله 
ماذا لو تمكن الأخوان المسلمين من الوصول للحكم هل ستسرى عليهم هذه الوصية 
سيصيروا لنا بمثابة السلاطين الفائقة 
فهل نطيع ونخضع ​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*اكرر السؤال واراه شديد الأهمية 

سؤال اراه هام جداً حول فكرة السلاطين الفائقة 

طالبنا كتابنا المقدس بالطاعة والخضوع للسلاطين الفائقة لأنها مُرتبة من قبل الله 
ماذا لو تمكن الأخوان المسلمين من الوصول للحكم هل ستسرى عليهم هذه الوصية 
سيصيروا لنا بمثابة السلاطين الفائقة 
فهل نطيع ونخضع ​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*وهل لأنها مُرتبة من قبل الله لا يكون دور فى الأختيار 
اى نتقاعس وننكمش على انفسنا ولا نشترك فى الأنتخابات ولا تقوم لنا قائمة بحجة ان الله هيرتبها 
هل نصمت 
ويبقى الحال على ما هو عليه ام نحاول ان نجد لأنفسنا دور ام ماذا ؟*​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

> سؤال اراه هام جداً حول فكرة السلاطين الفائقة
> 
> طالبنا كتابنا المقدس بالطاعة والخضوع للسلاطين الفائقة لأنها مُرتبة من قبل الله
> ماذا لو تمكن الأخوان المسلمين من الوصول للحكم هل ستسرى عليهم هذه الوصية
> ...





> وهل لأنها مُرتبة من قبل الله لا يكون دور فى الأختيار
> اى نتقاعس وننكمش على انفسنا ولا نشترك فى الأنتخابات ولا تقوم لنا قائمة بحجة ان الله هيرتبها
> هل نصمت
> ويبقى الحال على ما هو عليه ام نحاول ان نجد لأنفسنا دور ام ماذا ؟



*الا يجد احدكم اجابة على هذه الأسئلة* 
*انتظر رؤيتكم كمسيحيين للأمر 
ما رايكم 
كيف تفكرون 
وماذا انتم تفعلون *


----------



## Bino (15 ديسمبر 2006)

نعم يا أخ جورج
نجن نعلم ان اى سلطان على الارض يكون بترتيب من الله
و نعلم أيضاً " ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله "
و وصول الاخوان للحكم ده ممكن يكون ترتيب الهى و ليه مغزى خطير لكن احنا مش شايفينه لانه
" ما أبعد أحكامك عن الفهم "


----------



## loveinya (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسى على الشاركة الجامده دى ربنا يباركك و يكتر من مشاركاتك
صليلى​​


----------



## Bino (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*محمد مهدى عاكف*
*مين الراجل ده يا جورج ؟ و ليه انت شايف ان يستحيل يكون فيه رئيس مسيحى ؟*


----------



## Bino (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا يديلك طولة العمر يا جورج و تشوف كده واحد قبطى مسيحى يحكم الارض القبطيه و ليس مستعمر او محتل مسلم*
*و ده طبعا هيكون بعد الغزو الامريكى لمصر و ده قريب جدا*
*ربنا يدينا و يديلك طولة العمر*


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*قالوا لأحدهم : إدخل الزريبة اختار لك كلب ، قال : كلهم كلاب ولاد كلاب .*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			ربنا يديلك طولة العمر يا جورج و تشوف كده واحد قبطى مسيحى يحكم الارض القبطيه و ليس مستعمر او محتل مسلم
و ده طبعا هيكون بعد الغزو الامريكى لمصر و ده قريب جدا
ربنا يدينا و يديلك طولة العمر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*عزيزى ابانوب 
لا استطيع ان استسيغ او ابتلع فكرة الغزو الأمريكى لمصر 
دى تبقى كارثة 
كارثة بجد 
احب يكون الغزو ده غزو فكرى 
غزو من غير سلاح 
يعنى تنتشر معانى الحرية والمواطنة والديمقراطية 
الخ 
لكنى ارفض الغزو الأمريكى ولا احب ان اتخيل حدوث الغزو المسلح لمصر حتى ولو من امريكا 
سامحنى 

ومادام جاه سؤالك ده خلينا نسأل الأعضاء 
اه رايكم فى حدوث غزو امريكى - او اى غزو - لمصر 
مستنى الرد *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (15 ديسمبر 2006)

KAN ZMAAAN قال:


> *قالوا لأحدهم : إدخل الزريبة اختار لك كلب ، قال : كلهم كلاب ولاد كلاب .*



اجابة بليغة جداً يا عزيزى كان زمان


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*



طالبنا كتابنا المقدس بالطاعة والخضوع للسلاطين الفائقة لأنها مُرتبة من قبل الله 
ماذا لو تمكن الأخوان المسلمين من الوصول للحكم هل ستسرى عليهم هذه الوصية 
سيصيروا لنا بمثابة السلاطين الفائقة 
فهل نطيع ونخضع

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



وهل لأنها مُرتبة من قبل الله لا يكون دور فى الأختيار 
اى نتقاعس وننكمش على انفسنا ولا نشترك فى الأنتخابات ولا تقوم لنا قائمة بحجة ان الله هيرتبها 
هل نصمت 
ويبقى الحال على ما هو عليه ام نحاول ان نجد لأنفسنا دور ام ماذا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



ما رايكم فى حدوث غزو امريكى - او اى غزو - لمصر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



ما راى اخواتنا المسلمين ( تحديداً ) وبقية الأعضاء بالطبع فى ان يحكمنا سيادة المرشد المبجل صاحب الطز الشهيرة ( لا دول 3 طز ... فى مصر ... وابو مصر ... واللى فى مصر ) ... المرشد الذى لا يمانع فى ان يحكمنا ماليزى طالما ان الماليزى مسلم 
اريد راى الجميع ( بجانب التصويت والتوقع ) فى ارائهم فى حكم الأخوان المسلمين .. تخيلوا قبل الأجابة المرشد العام مهدى عاكف او احد رفاقه وقد صار رئيساً لمصر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



هل من الممكن ان يحكم مصر رئيس قبطى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*انتظر اجابتكم على هذه الأسئلة *


----------



## دينا (31 يناير 2007)

طالبنا كتابنا المقدس بالطاعة والخضوع للسلاطين الفائقة لأنها مُرتبة من قبل الله
ماذا لو تمكن الأخوان المسلمين من الوصول للحكم هل ستسرى عليهم هذه الوصية
سيصيروا لنا بمثابة السلاطين الفائقة
فهل نطيع ونخضع[QUOTE][/QUOTE]

شوف بقي زي ما هم بيقولو لا طاعه لمخلوق في معصيه اخالق احنا كمان بنقول لو عينك اعثرتك فاقلعها و ارميها فاي حاجه هتخالف مبادئنا اكيد مش هنفزهاو غالبا هتتقلب حرب اهليه

وهل لأنها مُرتبة من قبل الله لا يكون دور فى الأختيار
اى نتقاعس وننكمش على انفسنا ولا نشترك فى الأنتخابات ولا تقوم لنا قائمة بحجة ان الله هيرتبها
هل نصمت
ويبقى الحال على ما هو عليه ام نحاول ان نجد لأنفسنا دور ام ماذا ؟[QUOTE][/QUOTE]

مين قال كده طب مبيتقال ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان مع ان في حالات انفصال كتير ليه بقه لان من الاول مجمعهاش الله جمعها الشغل الفلوس السفر....الخ و ده نفس الوضع اذا احنا سيبناها كده خلاص منعتبش علي ربنا بعد كده.

ما رايكم فى حدوث غزو امريكى - او اى غزو - لمص[QUOTE][/QUOTE]

مصر لما كانت مصر انما احنا تحت الغزو دلوقتي لان الغزو في رائي من جوه مش من بره تقدر تقولي كام وحد في مصر مرتاح او بمعني اكتر دقه مش خايف من بكره كل واحد ملخوم بفواتير الكهربا و الميه و المدارس و الدروس و الاكل نفسه و الانقح بقي ان المظاهر قتلانا معناش 10 جنيه في جبنا بس كلنا عندنا احدث تكنولوجيا و بنشحت مش مهم  مخنا خلاص اتزحم بكل ده يبقي مخنا في الغزو و لا لا؟

هل من الممكن ان يحكم مصر رئيس قبطى[QUOTE][/QUOTE]

اقول مفيش حاجه بعيده علي ربنا و لو ان ده مستحيل في الوقت الراهن


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (31 يناير 2007)

ياجماعه ماتشغلوش بالكم.......
مش بعيد يضموا مصر لاسرائيل وامريكا تنضم للسودان والصين لاستراليا...كده يعنى


----------



## jim_halim (31 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة ... 

أنا أتمني يكون جمال مبارك أو علي الأقل حد مش أخوانجي .. 

لأنهم أنتشروا جداً و أصبحوا قوة جامدة ... و زي ما أتقال في فيلم دم الغزال عليهم .. 

( دول عالم بتاعة قال الله و قال الرسول .... و الناس ليها المظاهر ) 

و طب عاً دول لو مسكوا ... يبقي عليه العوض في مصر .. 

و ربنا يستر ..


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (31 يناير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ...
> 
> أنا أتمني يكون جمال مبارك أو علي الأقل حد مش أخوانجي ..
> 
> ...



فيلم دم الغزال فيلم واقعى ومخيف وجسد وبصدق الغزو الأخوانى الوهابى وبه من المشاهد ما لاينسى 
- مشهد قطع يد الهجام من قبل الطبال الذى صار شيخاً واميراً للجماعة يحكم بشرع الله ويقيم الحدود 
- مشهد اولاد الحارة المساكين المرعوبين بعد ان دخل ريشة ورفاقه ودمروا الحارة واحرقوا المحلات وعاثوا فى الأرض فساداً 
- مشهد اخر راينا فيه صبى المقهى والسائق الذين ساعدا ريشة فى ارضاء شهواته بتهريبه فى العربة إلى مقر الراقصة التى كان يعمل معها وبعد ان تم كشف لعبتهما من خلال كمين اعده رجال الشرطة الذى فشل فى الأمساك بريشة بعد ان قتل رجال الكمين وهرب 
وعند استجواب صبى المقهى والسائق قالا فى ضعف انهما لا يستطيعان ان يخلفا راى ( رئيس جمهورية حارتنا ) اى الشيخ ريشة 
الفيلم واحد من اروع الأفلام التى رأيتها فى الفترة الأخيرة 
فيلم يثير الرعب والذعر 
لكن ربنا موجود ​


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

قرأت كثير من مشاركاتكم ولي التعليق...

اولا:هل فرحتوا بحكم حسني مبارك ؟؟؟اظن لا...إذا لماذا تفضلون جمال مبارك...واكيد اكيد اكيد الواد طالع لابوه وهيخربها اكتر ما ابوه خاربها...ولا بتفضلوه عشان بيحضر القداس بتاع 7 يناير...ده بس عشان ياخد شعبيه المسيحيين بس هوه ولا فارق معاه مسلم ولا مسيحي المهم هو الوصول للحكم.

ثانيا:مالكم مرعوبين من الاخوان كده ليه؟؟؟عشان هيحكموا بشرع الله؟؟؟عشان هيمنعوا الرشاوي والفساد والسرقه والمخدرات والمسخره اللي في كل حته وغيره؟؟؟الصراحه انا معرفش مدي حنكتهم السياسيه لأنه مفيش واحد بعينه ممكن نقول انه هو المرشح للحكم.

ثالثا:عايزين واحد قبطي يحكم مصر؟؟!!ساعتها مش هيحصل غير حاجه واحده بس.....حرب أهليه!!!!

طب ايه الحل؟؟؟؟
تعرفوا عمرو خالد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الداعيه الاسلامي...ايوه.....حد سمع له حاجه قبل كده؟؟؟؟حد شاف حلقات برنامج صناع الحياه؟؟؟حد ناوي يتفرج علي برنامج "دعوه للتعايش" اللي هيتذاع نص شهر فبراير علي 4 قنوات فضائيه؟؟؟
من الاخر الراجل ده احسن واحد يحكم مصر....ليه؟؟؟
1-سيحكم بشرع الله.
2-الوسطيه والاعتدال يعني ولا متشدد اوي ولا سايب اوي.
3-رجل محب للسلام مع كل الارض وشديد الكره علي اسرائيل.
4-اكتر واحد هيدي المسيحين حقهم بحيث يكون ليهم حقوق وعليهم واجبات.
5-يعمل علي نهضه البلاد العربيه...ده لو حد شاف صناع الحياه او سمع عنهم هيعرف انا قصدي ايه.
6-محبوب من شعب مصرب خاصه ومن الشعوب العربيه عامه.
7-بيحب يجمع ميفرقش.
وحاجات تانيه كتير....بس ده اللي جه علي بالي.

ما رأيكم بهذا الرجل إذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن الفادي (31 يناير 2007)

*انا ليس من انصار التوريث في الحكم 
فليس بالضرورة ان يكون الابن مثل ابيه 
ومع ذلك اري افضل من علي الساحة الان 
هو جمال مبارك   
ولعدة اسباب اوافق عليه 
اولا شاب واعتقد انه تربي في بيت سياسي اكثر من ثلاثين عام
ثانيا منفتح علي الغرب وعلي امريكا بالاكثر 
ثالثا رأي وعاصر ما حدث من الجماعات الاسلامية 
لذلك اعتقد انه المرشح الافضل*


----------



## ابن الفادي (31 يناير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قرأت كثير من مشاركاتكم ولي التعليق...
> 
> ...



*اسمحلي ارد علي بعض النقاط

اولا نحن لم نرشح احد ولم نختاره ولكن من في رايك المناسب من 
الساسة الموجودين علي الساحة هل يوجد منهم من هو اقل من
 الستين عام يعني كلهم علي المعاش وجربنا الناس المعمرين فلا
 مانع من تجربة الشباب وليس هو لوحدة من يحضر قداس الميلاد 
والا كان قدامنا علي الاقل مائة واحد مرشحين للراسة .

ثانيا اما خوفنا من الاخوة المسلمين فنحن لا نخاف احد الا الله وان
 لم تقتنع فسأل التاريخ منذ دخول الاسلام مصر وكم الششهداء 
علي ايدي الحكم والولاة من المسلمين الي المماليك يقلبي لاتحزن
 علي كل حال اسأل من هم اكبر منك في اسرتك  عن معاناتهم من 
الجماعات الاسلامية كلا منهم كان يخرج الصباح الي عملة ومتوقع ان
 تكون هناك قنبلة في الاتوبي او القطار او القهوة . 

ثالثا حكم القبطي لمصر ليست وارد الان ولكن مع الزمن سيحدث وتعود 
مصر لاهلها ويخرج الاستعمار هكذا قال التاريخ ان كنت قرأت عنه

رابعا اختيارك لعمرو خالد لحكم مصر بصراحة ونعم الاختيار ........ولا تعليق 
باختيارك لعمرو خالد اثبت انك رجل حكيم يأخي اتقي الله دي بلد فيها 
75 مليون انسان علي الاقل تجيب عمرو خالد يحكم وشرع ايه اللي يحكم
 بيه ارجع للتاريخ الاسلامي وابحث عن حاكم عادل او راعي شعبة ورعيته
 ان وجدت سوف اوافقك علي عمرو خالد انا لا ادين هذا الرجل بشئ ولكن 
الكلام مع الشباب عن الدين حاجة وحكم بلد حاجة تانية 
اعتقد كفاية كده .

 ولك احترامي وشكري علي مشاركتك *


----------



## monlove (31 يناير 2007)

اكيد جمال مبارك


----------



## jesus mon pere (31 يناير 2007)

ده كله لعبه وفى الاخر جمال 
هو اللى يكون


----------



## دانى (1 فبراير 2007)

_*الكاتب المتميز عبد الحليم قنديـل .. فى حوار 
يتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء *








مصر الأن تُحكم بعصابة تقودها العائلة الحاكمة حتى أصبحنا فى ظل هذا الركام .. جثـة فى الطريق العام .

النظام الحاكم من الناحية الوطنية " خائن "
و من الناحية الإقتصادية " نظام للنهب العام " 
و من الناحية السياسية " نظام العائلة الواحدة

شاهد فيديو : 

http://www.copts-united.com/Copts_Un...iew_Part_1.wmv


http://www.copts-united.com/Copts_Un...iew_Part_2.wmv


http://www.copts-united.com/Copts_Un...iew_Part_3.wmv






















_


----------



## diana (1 فبراير 2007)

اي رايكم لو (عادل امام) هو اللى بقى الريس؟ه:beee:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (1 فبراير 2007)

diana قال:


> اي رايكم لو (عادل امام) هو اللى بقى الريس؟ه:beee:



انتى بتقراى افكارى.......
فعلا الراجل ده زى العسل وانسان بمعنى الكلمه وده بينعكس على افلامه يعنى عندك مثلا فى فيلم الارهابى ولافيلم عماره يعقوبان..........ينفع اكيد..
بس ربنا يسهل


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرئيس القادم لمصر*

عندى راى اولا جمال احسن فى
 1) انه متربى على الغالى وعينة ماليانة شوية 
يعنى مش فقير وعاوز يغتنى 
2)عارف هينهب البلد ازاى اتعلم اماكن السرقة والفلوس يجيبها منين يعنى مش هيقعد يمطوحنا كل شوية 
3)باين عليه شاب وروش ومدلع نفسة يعنى هيدلعنا معاه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرئيس القادم لمصر*

اما راى فى حكم الاخوان 
هو انا فى الكلية عندنا دكتور من الاخوان كان مترشح لمجلس الشعب 
هو دكتور غلبان بتاع نبات فى كليه العلوم جامعة المنيا 
اينعما هو رغاى ومحاضرته تلات ساعات وبنام فيها
فا انا خايفة ننام فى حكم الاخوان 
نقوم نلاقى فى كل بيت اسرائيلى 
تخيالوا كدة لما نقوم من نومنا ونلاقى اسرائيل قاعدد فى الصالة 
هنقاله ايه 
انا اسفة انى ازعجتك انا بس داخل الحمام 
بيفكرنى بنكته الصعيدى الى فتح التلاجة ولقى الجيلى بيرقص قاله متخفش انا هاخد عصير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرئيس القادم لمصر*

اه رايكم لو حكامنا واحد من اسرائيل 
على الاقل هقدر ياخد حقك كل واحد فى البلد مش هيسيبنا ملطشة


----------



## Ramzi (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الرئيس القادم لمصر*

المهم انه الرئيس مش انا


----------

